# My story nominated for Global eBook Award (swoon)



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

And I read it cover to cover!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

That's Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Congratulations! That's so cool!


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

cakemom said:


> And I read it cover to cover!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's true cakemom - you were one of the first!! In fact the 2nd edition will be out soon... I don't know if you got the ebook or paperback, but if you got the hardcopy there were only a few hundred of those printed (ebooks sell way more). So who knows, it might even be worth something one day


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Great news! You should be very proud.


----------



## jenainy (Oct 21, 2011)

Congratulations! I need to get my hands on a copy of this book  Do you know if Amazon sells it for Kindle?


----------



## mgarzon (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you, jenainy!! It still feels a bit surreal to me 


I had to edit a lot of the more 'horsey' details out of the first book (at the insistence of my agent and publisher), but since the first one's doing well I'm trying to make the sequel a bit more horse-centric!)


----------



## jenainy (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

